# If anyone has a baby....



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I stumbled upon this on etsy, and I thought it was adorable and wanted to share  If you have a baby, its worth a look!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/72624329/he ... id_5119088


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

That is soooo cute! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I might have to buy this for my niece just because!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I know! Too bad I don't know anyone with a baby girl or boy


----------

